# water in registers in slab duckwork



## john49 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hello, this house is over 40 yrs old and its on a slab, with the heating and Ac duckwork in the slab flooring. When ever it rains, alot of water gets in there. This has been going on for many many years. Any way to correct this problem. Thanks for any info


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 19, 2007)

With this kind of an issue you may need to abandon the ductwork due to the 4 letter word...mold.

Anyone who tells you it can be cleaned is selling you something...a wet towel.
Ductwork needs to be cut open and scrubed down to remove mold entirely...the air nozels and hoses and wands are a minimal effort at best.

Get a professional heat company with a good reputation to give you an idea of what you should do next.

This could be a serious problem.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 20, 2007)

Legioneirs Disease comes from still water like this too.
That legion word may not be spelled correctly but it is a very narrow minded person who can only spell a word one way.
I'm with Inspector D on this one; abandon the duct and run it through the attic. I know overhead duct is not as efficient but it can be done. It helps to keep the fan on a low speed any time the heat or cool is not working; keep moving the air you have.
You can go outside and drill holes into the duct to drain it, then plug them back with mortar; also fill in the register holes in the floor.
Glenn


----------



## JoulesWinfield (Feb 22, 2007)

First off I totally agree with the mold suggestions. Mold is a huge problem with standing water, and once it gets started its very hard to totally get rid of.

If there is water getting into the duct work you may have bigger problems than just the water in the ducts. For instance how the water is getting in there and what else is the water getting in to.

I could be wrong but shouldnt there be a drain system around the slab similar to that of a home with a basement?

Either way this is more than a DIY project you should definately call in a pro, at least for advice on how to continue from here.


----------

